# Triple8Sol's Buyer/Seller Feedback



## Alcyo (Feb 12, 2008)

Bought a Bataleon Evil Twin from Triple8Sol, shipped (one day after I had paid) to The Netherlands.
Good price / Fast shipping / Good packing

Only customs took a while, but thats nothing Triple8Sol can change


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Sold a pair of Flux Super Titans to Triple8sol. Everything went smooth. Will keep him in mind for further transactions. Good communication.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Sold a NS evo-R and an SL-R to Triple8sol and the transaction went smoothly.


----------



## learini446 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bought a Bataleon Evil Twin and Riot from Triple8Sol. Good dude. Both boards were in good condition and transaction was smooth. Would do business with again


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

I bought a Bateleon Undisputed from Triple8Sol. He shipped it to the UK super quick and packaged well. The board was in great condition, exactly as described. I will definately keep an eye open for anything else he might be selling!! Many thanks.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

sold him 4 pairs of Ink'd skull candy ear buds. was a great seller and got the money to me immediately after figuring everything out.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

Bought a Bataleon Jam from Triple8sol. Board as described, well packaged and fast shipping. Wouldn't hesitate to do business with again. Thanks!


----------



## Satchel Dub (Oct 18, 2010)

Bought a Never Summer Heritage off of Triple8Sol. We met locally at Seattle's REI and the transaction was flawless. The board is in great shape for a really good price, and I would definately buy from again. Thank you! A+++


----------



## Tb311 (Mar 9, 2010)

Bought a Never Summer SL-R and everything went smooth! Would definitely recommend.


----------



## XdinobotX (Jan 9, 2010)

Bought a bataleon goliath off triple8sol. Exremely fair prices, great communication, sent me the tracking number same day as payment, board was shipped following day. Would definitely buy from again and recommend people to buy from.


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2009)

I bought a Bataleon Jam from Triple8Sol, board is perfect, very fast shipping, very professional to deal with.
A++ Thanks!!


----------



## GenesiZ (Oct 22, 2010)

Bought a Bataleon Jam from Triple8sol. Board perfect as described, good packaged and fast shipping. Freaking nice!!!

Slapped on a set of Force SL's and my son's has given his approval 

http://www.markmeisner.com/plaatjes/fok/Jam1.jpg
http://www.markmeisner.com/plaatjes/fok/Jam2.jpg


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

Bought a new Bataleon from him, everything went smoothy. Thanks man!!!


----------



## Crutan (Oct 28, 2010)

Bought a Bataleon Jam from Triple8sol. Board is in great shape and fast shipping. Great seller. Thanks again.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

*Item:* '09 Bataleon Goliath 161w

Transaction went smoothly, board arrived today as described, brand new still w/factory plastic. Can't wait to ride it!


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Bought a Nitro Team Gullwing from Triple8Sol. Came as described, thanks for the great deal!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Bought the Ride Highlife off Triple8Sol today. Good dude, no BS, easy transaction. Thanks again man!


----------



## kell0r (Nov 14, 2010)

Bought a Bataleon Violenza 09/10 brandnew. Good packaged and shipped to the Netherlands. Board indeed is brandnew! Would definitely recommend! Thanks!!


----------



## Jefe009 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just bought a pair of dakine gloves from triple8sol, and everything went very smoothly. They were as advertised, and I got them in hand 2 days after payment. Def. do business with this guy! Happy turns all, Jefe


----------



## mahnee1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Bought a pair of 09/10 Flux Feedbacks. Item is as described and good communication throughout. Good seller.


----------



## icfpny (Jan 20, 2011)

I just received my new Evil Twin from Triple8Sol. The whole process went swimmingly. I would buy from him again.


----------



## Drinky (Dec 22, 2010)

Bought a Bataleon Board from triple8sol last year, was at a fair price but got stuck at customs(not really his fault, I should've bought one way earlier).


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Sold a GNU Space Case to Triple8Sol. Perfectly smooth transaction, great communication. Happy to deal with again.


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

Sold my Nitro Team Gullwing board to triple8sol. Transaction was smooth and easy. Thanks!


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

Bought Salomon Holorgram bindings, did the deal in person, he was cool even though i was late from traffic. Would buy from again.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

Second transaction with this fine gentleman.. bought a pair of "used" k2 formulas. Used is in quotation because it sure looks brand new to me... definitely will buy again from him! Thanks!


----------



## Wafflesx (Jan 24, 2014)

Traded a pair of Burton Genesis for his Now Drives. Everything went smoothly. Would do business again with him. Great guy.


----------

